# Is it possible to make a foundation Darker? maybe powder recs?



## user3 (Oct 20, 2005)

I am going crazy right now! 
I'll use a foundation for months and suddenly it will stop working for me. So I have to keep switching.


I have this one that usually works for me and helps to ease the look of my pores but it's about 4 shades too light for me now that I am darker.

I can't afford to buy a new one right now. (Damn Bills)

So I am wondering if any of you know of  a way to make a light foundation look darker without it looking odd?

I was thinking a  powder bronzer applied over it and well blended would work but I was wrong. It made my whole face too too tan and I even tried a few different powder bronzers. I don't like using cream or liquid bronzers on my face. I am way too oily for that and acne prone.

My next option I was thinking of is getting a darker powder and applying that over the foundation. Has anyone had luck doing this? & If so are there any good drugstore powders out there for an oily gal? One that won't look funky.
I have access to Milani, L'Oreal, Jane, Revlon, Max Factor, Maybelline, CoverGirl, physician formula  , Neutrogena, Almay, Rimmel (but I hate going to walmart), I think IsaDor is carried at my local Walgreens.


I realize this is a long crazy post. Sorry.


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 20, 2005)

Aww, there is _nothing_ long and crazy about your post, it's perfectly reasonable.  Please don't apologise!

Your best long term solution is to get a foundation that is the darkest you will ever go and the lightest you will ever go and blend the two as your sun exposure changes.  I have successfully used bronzing powder in the past to darken a foundation so I think you might just have been unlucky.

I might help if you said what particular foundation you used at the moment.


----------



## user3 (Oct 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Aww, there is nothing long and crazy about your post, it's perfectly reasonable.  Please don't apologise!

Your best long term solution is to get a foundation that is the darkest you will ever go and the lightest you will ever go and blend the two as your sun exposure changes.  I have successfully used bronzing powder in the past to darken a foundation so I think you might just have been unlucky.

I might help if you said what particular foundation you used at the moment._

 


I am using Make Up For Ever Mat Velevt.

yes as soon as I can I will get the darker foundation. Just can't right now.


Maybe I'll try the bronzer thing again today.


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 20, 2005)

I mix Bare Minerals foundations so maybe just buy a darker cheaper foundation and blend it with the one you're using now.


----------



## nphernetton (Oct 20, 2005)

I have my one main foundation that I use, I'm always buying other foundations with different textures and thicknesses and mixing them all together to try to ''invent'' my perfect foundation.  If you wash your hands, you can mix them in your hands so that you dont ruin the whole bottle...something cheap even, since you'll be using just a tiny amout to darken your foundation, should work...good luck!!


----------



## litlaur (Oct 20, 2005)

you could try crushing up a bit of bronzer with a mortar and pestle and mixing it in some foundation.


----------



## user3 (Oct 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *litlaur* 
_you could try crushing up a bit of bronzer with a mortar and pestle and mixing it in some foundation._

 

Oh that is a great idea! Thank you!


----------



## exballerina (Oct 21, 2005)

You know what, I'd say get a darker powder from the drugstore, say like, from Rimmel or L'Oreal. I've done that a couple times -- because in the winter I find my foundation suddenly seems too light -- and it does work. Foundation, a darker powder, with a little bit of bronzer to top it off would work.


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *litlaur* 
you could try crushing up a bit of bronzer with a mortar and pestle and mixing it in some foundation.

 
Oh that is a great idea! Thank you!_

 
You might want to check that there isn't any talc in the powder as it's unlikely to mix in with the foundation well if there is.  M·A·C Bronzing Powders just have mica and silica in rather than talc.  Trying to mix a setting powder in probably won't work because those are talc based too.  A pigment might be a better bet.  You can always thin down the resulting mixture again if it stiffens too much with a bit of moisturizer or even Strobe Cream.


----------

